# Which courier to use?



## mellemee (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. Can anyone tell me if I want to send small amount of product, say one or two soaps. which courier is cheaper? I live in Canada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Oct 21, 2013)

Bump! :wave:


----------



## mellemee (Oct 21, 2013)

Did I post in the wrong forum?



Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Oct 21, 2013)

No, I just bumped this to bring it up to the top of "Today's Posts" in the hope that a Canadian member would see it. Not everyone is on the forum every day so in a few days, posts can get buried by new posts or active threads. This is just a suggestion - you can bump your own post if you don't get a reply in a couple of days. Then hopefully, someone who knows the answer will see it. Also, you may have to bump it twice since some people only come on about once a week. Hard to believe... :shock:


----------



## Tizzy (Oct 21, 2013)

It depends on where you are shipping to, how much your parcel weighs and its dimensions. I don't ship many parcels out but I would think Canada Post would be more cost effective if shipping within Canada than other couriers. Perhaps other soapers who ship items out on a regular basis will know better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Miz Jenny (Oct 22, 2013)

I use Canada Poste exclusively and I do it online, which is slightly. No issues dealing with customs using Canada Poste, either.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## mellemee (Oct 23, 2013)

Hazel, thanks for bumping me! It's good to know now 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## mellemee (Oct 23, 2013)

Tizzy and Jenny, thank you for your advice. I guess I will use Canada post for now 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Neve (Dec 19, 2013)

I am going to bump this again. Do Canadian soapers have a secret to reasonable shipping costs from Canada Post? I sent a 15g deodorant stick to Quebec today in small padded envelope and the cheapest rate was over $13. I thought that was quite ridiculous. Sure I expected it to go as a parcel because it's fatter than a letter, but it's LIGHT. What does it cost to send one or two bars of soap? Seems to me it would be tough to sell online.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Dec 20, 2013)

I do my postage online to see the cheapest rate. Be sure you measure and weigh accurately. It's cheaper when I do it online, rather than let the post office do it. It costs more to send within Canada than to the US.


----------



## Neve (Dec 20, 2013)

Hmm... just found a soap supplier website that is fairly close to me. 1-3 bar is $10.26 in shipping, then 4 bars has an Expedited Parcel Special Flat Rate which is $6.99. I wonder how that works... 
I guess investigating shipping for possible future selling can be added to my to-do list.


----------



## mellemee (Dec 20, 2013)

Neve, I send two bars to China last month, it was around $13, but takes about one month. Looks like it cost more when sending within country. Please let me know any updates if you find more info.


----------



## CaraCara (Dec 20, 2013)

If your package is over 20mm thick then it bumps you to a parcel rate.  You can ship up to 500 grams but it can't be thicker than 2 cms.


----------



## Neve (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah I know - kinda hard to make soaps and deodorant sticks under 2cm. 

Apparently it's called the slot of doom. Very fitting.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm in Canada and I ship using CP.  I also discourage anyone buying one item, not worth my time or their money...


----------

